# A Young/Confused Man



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi!
My name is Julian Figiel, and I am a 16 year old male. I am currently on a long quest to find what martial art is right for me. I am a member of a mma dojo, possibly the best one in my city, and it teaches Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. I LOVE both of these arts, but am mystified by the vast styles of Wushu from China...
I don't mean to bore anyone with this problem of mine, but I just want to start my training, I feel like I'm wasting so much time, and I'm really lost.
I will continue my search for the right martial art for me.
I am ambitious and am determined; I am the kind of guy that really likes to train hard at something.
There are so many smart people in this forum, and I will try to make as many friends as possible! 
Thank you very much for taking the time to read this! I appreciate it!


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Hi!
> My name is Julian Figiel, and I am a 16 year old male. I am currently on a long quest to find what martial art is right for me. I am a member of a mma dojo, possibly the best one in my city, and it teaches Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. I LOVE both of these arts, but am mystified by the vast styles of Wushu from China...
> I don't mean to bore anyone with this problem of mine, but I just want to start my training, I feel like I'm wasting so much time, and I'm really lost.
> I will continue my search for the right martial art for me.
> ...


 
Welcome to the forum.  My suggestion would be to figure out what you want out of your training, and go from there, as far as what arts to choose.  Wasting time?  LOL, you're 16yrs old....I think you have quite a bit of training time ahead of you.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

MJS said:


> Welcome to the forum.  My suggestion would be to figure out what you want out of your training, and go from there, as far as what arts to choose.  Wasting time?  LOL, you're 16yrs old....I think you have quite a bit of training time ahead of you.


Your right sir, thank you.
I will choose what is right for me by process of elimination.


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2010)

There are many arts out there.  I train more than 1, however, I stuck with 1 for a long time, before I took anything else on.  Thats my suggestion...pick something and devote some quality time to it.  In other words, dont train in one art for 2months, then leave and train something else for another 2 months, and so on and so on.  

How long have you been training?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2010)

Your 16, you have time, lots of time, stop worrying about it, try a few different arts and enjoy the training.

and welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2010)

welcome and here is my advice, travel and visit some schools and styles thata re an interest to you. Upon doing this wright down the pro's and con's for them all, after that choose the primary best art by your visit and stay with it for at least a year before cross traininginto something else, this way you will have a good foundation to build on. Best of luck.


----------



## Julian Figiel (Aug 9, 2010)

MJS said:


> There are many arts out there.  I train more than 1, however, I stuck with 1 for a long time, before I took anything else on.  Thats my suggestion...pick something and devote some quality time to it.  In other words, dont train in one art for 2months, then leave and train something else for another 2 months, and so on and so on.
> 
> How long have you been training?



Only about a month, however when I was really into BJJ, I studied at home seriously, and was quite good when I came to my dojo.


----------



## Athelus (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to MT 

Can't really offer anymore advice than anyone else has already given, Just visit schools around you try out a class see what you enjoy and what teachers you get on with. If the style is your dream but you don't get along with the teacher your more likely to find reasons to "not show up" and in that case you really would be wasting your time.  I have my first session of Hung Gar tommorrow, really looking forward to it, but we shall see how i feel afterwards if the teacher is someone i can relate to and pursue the art further.

Of course thats just my outlook on finding the right class.


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2010)

Julian Figiel said:


> Only about a month, however when I was really into BJJ, I studied at home seriously, and was quite good when I came to my dojo.


 
Please tell me you're not a video student?  Anyways....I'd keep training hard at the school.  Given your training time, you havent really scratched the surface of whats down the road, if you keep going. 

Again, dont worry about taking on too much.  Focus on a little at a time.


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Your 16, you have time, lots of time, stop worrying about it, try a few different arts and enjoy the training.




Xue beat me too it..




Xue Sheng said:


> and welcome to MT.


 
Welcome onboard..


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 13, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to the site.


----------

